# where better for a mad party/rally!



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

are there ever any rallies over here in Ireland?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately no philbre  but there is nothing to stop you organising one :lol: or a meet might be best to test the water first. If you need any help then pm me or Clianthus.

Jacquie


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Go on Philbre, I dare you to become the Irish rally coordinater :lol: 

A couple of the Irish camping clubs hold one or two each year,also on the forums here people meet up.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Unfortunately no philbre  but there is nothing to stop you organising one :lol: or a meet might be best to test the water first. If you need any help then pm me or Clianthus.
> 
> Jacquie


i love a good dare.........

but since i'm only new to campers, have mine only 4 months & never been to a rally, i just wouldn't know where to start :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

A MEET is very simple to set up Phil just find a site you want to visit get all the details of said site price etc and whats in the area and find out if they can take a few more vans if you get anybody wanting to join you there.

Start a thread in the meets section saying where you will be and when, and invite folks to join you there.They will have to book themselves into the site

Keep a list of all that have said they will be coming you can pm folks that have shown an interest.

If it looks like you are going to get quite a few attending then you can enter it in the MEET section on the home page and ask folks to add there name to it when they have booked into the site. You will then have a list of all that are attending.

RALLIES are a bit more complicated in as much that usually you have to book a rally field or a certain amount of pitches in the name of MHF and you will also need a member of our Rally Staff attending.

Only Rally Staff can enter a RALLY on the home page but anybody can enter a MEET but it will be checked by a member of staff first before being displayed.

We are looking for a Rally Assistant for Ireland if you interested let me know.


Jacquie


----------

